# Natural remedies for drool rash?



## ck1 (Mar 21, 2007)

My son has drool rash and it's getting out of hand. I don't think we're at the stage we need to see a doctor, but we need something effective. For now I've been using _Motherlove Nipple Cream_, but since he has his hands in his mouth all the time and rubbing on toys, it just comes off. I've been trying to just use it at bed time and naps. It was suggested I use vasoline, but I'm worried about him ingesting it, is it really safe? I heard Lansolin nipple cream works good because it's thicker, but when I used it for BF it stained some bras and bra pads&#8230; did anyone else have that experience? What about using a chapstick like Burts Beeswax or some other natural chapstick?

Any suggestions for natural remedies?

Thanks!


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

I used Vitamin A & D ointment on DS1 when he was a baby. His rash was mainly under his neck though, so I am not sure if A&D is safe close to the mouth?


----------



## Penny4Them (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd try organic coconut oil. It moisturizes and should help put a barrier b/t skin and drool. (You can get it at health food stores, or in oil section of many grocery stores.) I use it on EVERYTHING including diaper rash. It helps with chapped skin too. Or you could also get some "Unpetroleum Jelly". It's just like vaseline only not made from petroleum, it's made from plants.


----------



## KarlaC (Mar 20, 2009)

I use Lansinoh on ds very lightly all the time. As long as I get it on there first thing before the major drooling starts it keeps his skin in really good shape. I figure as much as I used it when he was little & it never hurt him to ingest, I doubt having a little on his chin will do anything.


----------



## Kutie.Pie (Mar 29, 2009)

I used organic lotion (truly organic, not the cheap stuff) and that would always help him. DS's drool rash always got worse afte baths too, so I always made sure to lotion him down well after a bath.


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

We use raw organic shea butter on my DS, not just for drool rash but for everything. It's fantastic stuff!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I like the Natures Paradise line. It's made up mainly of organic shea butter.


----------



## lovepiggie (May 10, 2009)

The Earth Mama Angel Baby diaper balm can be used for all sorts of rashes. I just have a seperate one (not the one that goes on his butt!), and I use that whenever he gets his teething rash.


----------

